

Jack Dorsey's Five Startup Tips to a 17-Year-Old Entrepreneur - jjets718
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2013/06/04/jack-dorseys-five-startup-tips-to-a-17-year-old-entrepreneur/

======
jjets718
Hi, everyone! I'm the the author of this post and the creator of the book as
well. I'll be around for a while, so please feel free to ask any questions you
might have. Thanks!

